# Quick and ready to eat healthy meals



## Dodgerblue (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I work full time and go to school at night. I also am able to go to the gym 3-4 times a week. So between all of that and having enough time to spend with friends and family eating is something I hate spending too much time on.

My diet is not the best and I'm hoping to learn of some new meals that I can start having in my diet.  

I say "quick and ready" because I really would like to find some things that I can cook in 15 minutes or less. For example, sweet potatoes and brocali.  That's about the only meal I know of that I consider healthy that I can cook/put together in less than 15 minutes.

I've been a picky eater my whole life but in the last 3 years I have came out of my shell some. I used to never eat sweet potatoes and brocali up until 2.5 years ago. I wish I had been eating these for years as I read so many good things about them.


But any suggestions/tips are greatly appreciated.  Again, I have a pretty busy schedule and I hate having to sacrifice my health for quick meals (I don't eat fast food) but having to work all day then go to school I don't have the opportunity to spend a lot of time cooking. 

Thank you


EDIT: Btw, I'm not over weight. If you look at my you'd think I was pretty healthy. I am 28 years old though so I know my metoblism will probably slow down soon and it won't be as easy to maintain my current weight even from working out if I don't start eating better.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's a quick review that will save you an incredible amount of time each week (not to mention keeping your diet full of good foods) :

*Once a week*
Buy meat and vegetables in bulk. Brown the beef, chop the veggies and put everything into small bags in the freezer. Put the chicken breasts in marinade (your choice) in the refrigerator. Put a couple of hours aside one day per week. During this time - grill chicken breasts for a few days; make a large batch of soup (and freeze it in plastic containers).

*Before work, every 2-3 days*
Boil a half-dozen eggs. Eat them as snacks or as part of a meal. 

*At night, every 2-3 days*
Put some flour, water and yeast into your bread maker. Push 'start' and go to bed.
If the above sounds like a lot of work, think for a minute of the time you spend standing in line at fast-food outlets and cooking meals each day.


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 27, 2010)

Fish cooks in next to no time. Or sushi and you don`t cook at all, LOL. The suggestion to cook in bulk is a good one. Chicken breasts carry easily in a ziplock baggie. Grill or bake once or twice a week. Maybe a dozen at a time. Get a london broil and roast it. Slice it into individual servings. Also a crock pot is a great thing to have. Load it up with meat/veggies in the am and cook on low. Dinner is done when you get home and you`ll have leftovers every day for the next days lunch. This is great for chili, soups,stews,etc.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken cooks in no time on a George Forman Grill. Tuna is very easy to make too. So are oats, eggs, veggies, and so on.


----------



## Dodgerblue (Oct 27, 2010)

Anybody eat salmon? My mom showed me these frozen boxes of salmon she buys at the the store that she just throws in the oven for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 27, 2010)

Dodgerblue said:


> Anybody eat salmon? My mom showed me these frozen boxes of salmon she buys at the the store that she just throws in the oven for about 10 minutes.


 I eat salmon at least twice a week. Great protein. Those frozen ones arefine, although fresh is really great.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

man I wish I could eat fish I get terrible acid reflex from any type of fish even tuna.I tried everything with no luck.All I eat is lean beef,chicken,turkey cutlets


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> man I wish I could eat fish I get terrible acid reflex from any type of fish even tuna.I tried everything with no luck.All I eat is lean beef,chicken,turkey cutlets


  I could live on fish. Tuna, salmon, trout, shark, mahi mahi,crabs, lobster, just about anything.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> I could live on fish. Tuna, salmon, trout, shark, mahi mahi,crabs, lobster, just about anything.


 I use to be able to eat it just started getting bad acid refelx one day fucking sucks because I use to love it


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

sneha123 said:


> Hello ,,,,,,,,, I wish I could eat fish I get terrible acid reflex from any type of fish even tuna.I tried everything with no luck.All I eat is lean beef,chicken,turkey cutlets............Thanks.........


 
Thank you come again 


We getting bin laden money


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

Dodgerblue said:


> Anybody eat salmon? My mom showed me these frozen boxes of salmon she buys at the the store that she just throws in the oven for about 10 minutes.



Salmon is really good for you. I just don't like, at all. If you can stand eating it go for it. Cottage cheese is also another food that's very good for you.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cook when you have time - just make sure that your macros and calorie needs for the day are being met.

Eggs are a big staple - they cook quickly.  

Do you have time on the weekends to cook?  One of my favorite things to do is cook a 5-6LB roast, then slice it up deli style for during the week.  It will take a good amount of time in the oven, but the net amount of time I actually spend doing stuff on it is probably under 15-20 minutes and it's amazing.


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 29, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Cook when you have time - just make sure that your macros and calorie needs for the day are being met.
> 
> Eggs are a big staple - they cook quickly.
> 
> Do you have time on the weekends to cook? One of my favorite things to do is cook a 5-6LB roast, then slice it up deli style for during the week. It will take a good amount of time in the oven, but the net amount of time I actually spend doing stuff on it is probably under 15-20 minutes and it's amazing.


 And the oven helps warm the house on those chilly sundays watching football. LOL
You can also roast a LOT of veggies in one afternoon.
While you are at it, make a lasagna or baked ziti.


----------



## anabolix250 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can chicken breast be cooked in a microwave? Anyone know?


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't. It's horrid. 

Try this: boneless, skinless chicken breast, on the cutting board. Sheet of plastic wrap on top, pound the fuck out of it, season and dust with flour if you like, fry it in a bit of butter with garlic until it's golden. 

Cooks in about four minutes, plus you get to pound the fuck out of it first.


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 4, 2010)

Built said:


> plus you get to pound the fuck out of it first.



Nothin like poundin' the fuck outta breasts!


----------



## Newman77 (Nov 5, 2010)

Obvious one is grilled chicken with veg, pasta or rice. You could also try jacket potatoes - you can microwave a large one in 13 minutes easy, then add tuna, salad, chicken etc

Alternatively you could cook in bulk and store your meals in the freezer


----------



## troubador (Nov 5, 2010)

Built said:


> Try this: boneless, skinless chicken breast, on the cutting board. Sheet of plastic wrap on top, pound the fuck out of it, season and dust with flour if you like, fry it in a bit of butter with garlic until it's golden.
> 
> Cooks in about four minutes, plus you get to pound the fuck out of it first.



Sounds like a great cook book in the making. 


I generally cook in batches. Get the 'value pack' of chicken, marinade it, then bake it in a big glass pan, finished off with the oven on broil to get some texture.


----------



## Built (Nov 5, 2010)

troubador said:


> Sounds like a great cook book in the making.



LMAO!  
"Tortured cooking"


----------



## stylus187 (Nov 5, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Can chicken breast be cooked in a microwave? Anyone know?


Dont do that!!!!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 6, 2010)

Built said:


> Don't. It's horrid.
> 
> Try this: boneless, skinless chicken breast, on the cutting board. Sheet of plastic wrap on top, pound the fuck out of it, season and dust with flour if you like, fry it in a bit of butter with garlic until it's golden.
> 
> Cooks in about four minutes, plus you get to pound the fuck out of it first.



I'm majorly turned on right now.


----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Can chicken breast be cooked in a microwave? Anyone know?



proteins with the exception of shelled whole eggs do not fair very well in the microwave. once the water molecules heat up and escape the end result is not very edible.

I've found it's best to just eat the proteins cold when I pack them in my lunch w/ the exception of things like chilie and heavy soups like beef & barley, etc.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 8, 2010)

Microwaved meat (first time cooked) is disgusting my friend. Avoid using the microwave as much as possible.


----------



## Newman77 (Nov 9, 2010)

Agreed, only use the microwave to help finish defrosting your meat. NEVER cook your chicken in there, especially if you have bought cheap chicken. They are filled with water and hardly contain any protein.

Make sure you only buy quality chicken - you can honestly taste the difference


----------

